# Western Land Grab



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/5 ... csp?page=2


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Not that I totally understand what is going on but I do know this. How can you ask for something back when it was never yours to begin with? What if the state did get the land? Wouldn't this mean that they would have the ability to build and develope where ever? There goes the wildlife and the private hikes ect.


----------

